
World's highest dwelling mammal is yellow-rumped mouse at 22k feet in Andes - bookofjoe
https://www.cnet.com/news/mouse-hanging-out-atop-volcano-called-worlds-highest-dwelling-mammal/
======
bookofjoe
>Discovery of the world's highest-dwelling mammal

[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/07/15/2005265117](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/07/15/2005265117)

------
bookofjoe
[https://youtu.be/DGUDXs8Z31A](https://youtu.be/DGUDXs8Z31A)

